# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) مخططات Sony Ericsson Schematic XPERIA X8, E15a, E15i

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * باسورد* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Zooubir

مشكووووووووووووووورررررين يا غالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ilyasse rach

Merci Mr

----------


## معتز عثمان علي

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## meherch

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## agawal51

_ شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً_

----------


## fahd44

شكراً (كبير)

----------


## zizo024

merci p c shemas b courage

----------


## bader87

مشكوووووووووووووووررر

----------


## moghrabi

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر

----------


## aamerzherati

مشكوررررررررر

----------


## channel4link

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## boutarene

_شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراً_

----------


## emaad

مشكووووووور جدا يا غالي

----------


## نوارمحمد

شكرا لمجهودكم

----------


## اعتزاز

لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## abdoullah01

السلام عليكم ممكن اخي تحط رابط لان الرابط القديم لا يعمل شكرا

----------


## yassinooe3

شكرا على المشاركة القيمة

----------

